# Oyapock info wanted



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Hi a friend of a friend has offfered to sell me a 2.1 group of oyapock he bred himself a year ago. They weren't on the top if my wanted list. But after seeing them they're pretty little things so I'm going to get them. They're my 1st frogs. I was planning on azureus or leucs. 
I'd love to hear peoples experiences with them as there doesn't seem to be much info on the web.
Thanks.
Al.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

They're similar to most other tincs, just a wee bit smaller. The pair that I have are somewhat shy, but I'm not sure if that holds true for the majority. 

However they are a very nice-looking frog!


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, Al

First off, welcome to the dart frog hobby! 

Oyapock's are a morph of the D. Tinctorius dart frog species. 
So, if you just look at this: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14606-dendrobates-azureus-tinctorius-novice.html 
you should have all the info you need, however, if you do not, i can help you with any questions you have.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

There isn't too much tinc morph-specific info because most of them are behaviorally similar, and care is the same.. check out the tinctorius care sheet and search under 'general discussion' and you should find a lot of good info for tincs. I could be mistaken but they're one of the smaller tincs.. other than that they're pretty much the same 

Edit- these guys beat me to all of that  So to say something different, Welcome!


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yes they're quite small. Looking forward to picking them up now.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

My friend has a pair of these and they are very bold and easy to care for. It is a good frog for you to start with, just make sure you have your fruit fly cultures started because they can eat. Also what size tank are you putting them into? Minimum size for the 2.1 should not be less than 20g.

Welcome!


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Hi thanks. They're going into 45 gall tank and I've 5 ff cultures maturing while I'm waiting to pick them up. Great to hear they're active though.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

A 45 tall is a good size for that group. Since its a tall try to build your tank with multiple levels so they can get the maximum usage out of that tank.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Sounds like you're off to a great start Al!


----------



## baba o'riley (May 9, 2010)

Cheers. I've tank layered into two stories but I'm not sure if they'll use them. Aren't they very terrestrial?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

They are terrestrial, but will still climb. I meant that you can construct ledges and overhangs so that more terrestrial space is created.


----------

